# Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??



## Angler97464 (7. März 2004)

:s :s Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr antworten würdet


----------



## rob (7. März 2004)

hallo Angler97464!
sehr oft mehr als 10 da ich ja wenn möglich gleich länger als einen tag am wasser sitz:m
lg aus wien rob#h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. März 2004)

Wir haben mal zu dritt, an unserem damaligen "Jugendgewässer", als das frisch besetzt war, richtig gut gefangen...
waren fast 100 fische... meist karpfen und schleien, sowie ein paar zander.


----------



## ShogunZ (7. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen!!!
Ist das denn der Sinn und Zweck der Fischerei,  soviel Fische wie möglich zu fangen?


----------



## Haiopai (7. März 2004)

Ich glaube ShogunZ hat recht, das kann nicht das Ziel sein. Als alter Portugal Big Gamer habe ich mal einen Küstenstreifen befischt der voll von Bonitos (Thunfischart) war, da hätte ich auch ein altes Taschentuch als Köder an die Angel hängen können und sie hätten gebissen. Die Fische waren ganz ganz merkwürdig drauf und das nicht zur Laichzeit oder so) Nach dem ich mehr als genug für mich, meine Freunde, dessen Freunde, Nachbarn und dessen Nachbarn gefangen hatte  habe ich aufgehört zufangen. Und habe mich wieder auf meinen Zielfisch konzentriert. Am nächsten Tag und die darauf folgende Woche Waren die Fische immer noch an der selben Stelle und haben wie am ersten Tag gebissen. Ich habe sie nicht mehr gefangen. Hätte ich meinen portugisischen Freunden die Stelle gezeigt wär innerhalb von Stunden alles abgefischt (Tonnen von Fisch)
Ich denke man sollte sich auf den Zielfisch konzentrieren, gut ein paar von den anderen zum Abendessen aber dann auch wieder schön dem Ziel entgegen. Was soll ich mit hunderten von Heringen(o. Rotaugen) machen? Die Nachbarn und Freunde können Hering (o.Rotaugen) nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr sehen, dann doch lieber 10Stck. und probieren einen Wolfsbarsch, Mefo oder Hecht zu fangen.


----------



## sebastian (7. März 2004)

Da wo ich im Urlaub mal war im Sommer da hab ich 30-40 Karpfen in der Stunde gefangen, kleine versteht sich  und nebenbei auch so um die 2-3 Forellen nach dem Einwurf. Das war richtig geil dort !


----------



## Franky (7. März 2004)

Moin,

ich denke, es kommt immer darauf an
- wo ich angel
- wie ich angel

Beim Feedern auf Weissfisch sind locker 10 Fische drin - mein "Rekord" steht irgendwo inne 30 Stück für Fischfrikas...
Dito Stippen... Ich besorg mir meinen "Vorrat" und das sind zwischen 12 - 20 Stück; je nachdem, wie es läuft.
Beim "Pilken" sind 10 oder mehr Fische auch mal möglich!!! Vom Heringsangeln will ich jetzt mal nicht schreiben... 
Anders wird es beim Ansitzangeln oder Blinkern auf Zander/Hecht/Karpfen etc. sein. Da 10 Fische zusammenzukriegen, ist verdammt schwer - möglich, aber schwer!
Mein Ziel ist aber nicht, möglichst viele Fische zu fangen, sondern einen möglichst Kapitalen. Gerade die "alten ausgebufften" Gesellen an den Haken zu bringen macht den Reiz des Angelns für mich aus und nicht stumpf ein Rotauge nach dem anderen zu zoppen. Das heisst nun nicht, dass ich mich nicht freue, "küchengerechte" Fische zu erwischen, die dann lecker in der Pfanne brutzeln (oder wo auch immer ) - genauso freue ich mich, wenn mal nix beisst und ich eifach nur einen schönen Tag am Wasser hatte!!


----------



## Lenzibald (7. März 2004)

Servus. Rekord waren an einem Tag ca 1000 Fische zu zweit. Waren alles Lauben oder Ukelei. Haben wir früher immer für einen Yugoslaven gefangen war ein super Taschengeldzuverdienst. Die haben die eingelegt Russerl sagt man bei uns dazu. Mit viel Zwiebeln waren echt eine Delikatesse so bekommt mans in keinem Geschäft zu kaufen.


----------



## Veit (7. März 2004)

Ich habe letztes Jahr im Durchschnitt 9,9 Fische pro Angeltag gefangen. Dabei muss man allerdings auch weniger ergiebige Ansitze bzw. Touren beim Spinnfischen, Aalangeln oder Quappenangeln (gerade dabei blieb ich auch oft Schneider) einrechnen. Wenn ich gezielt auf Friedfische angle, fange ich dafür meistens mehr als 10 Fische an einem Angeltag.
Mein persönlichen Mengenrekord habe ich am 6. Juli 2003 mit 90 Rotaugen, 9 Barschen und einem Karpfen - also genau 100 Fische- aufgestellt. Wohlgemerkt nicht etwa alles handlange Rotaugen. Sehr erfolgreich war ich auch am 19. Oktober 2003 mit 30 Karpfen zwischen 40 und 50 cm in gut fünf Stunden mit einer Rute. Allerdings wurde rund zwei Wochen vorher an dem See auch kräftig besetzt. Am 12. Juli 2003 habe ich an einem (nicht besetzten) Teich 29 Karpfen von im Schnitt 40 cm sowie 34 Rotaugen, 4 Giebel und eine Karausche ebenfalls mit einer Rute in mehreren Stunden fangen können. Eine weiteres sehr gutes Fangergebnis erzielte ich in der Nacht vom 21 zum 22. Juni 2002. Mit einer Rute 13 Schleien, 9 Giebel, 5 Karpfen, 3 Karauschen und  3 Rotfedern. 
Wenn ich meine persönlichen Fangbücher noch weiter durchforsten würde, könnte ich sicher hier noch ein paar mehr dolle Fangergebnisse reinschreiben.


----------



## arno (7. März 2004)

Moin!
Vor über 20 Jahren war ich mal mit einem bekannten am Möhnesee.
Da haben wir über 150 Brassen in einer Nacht gefangen!!!
Alle so um die 20 bis 25 cm.
Die haben wir gebraten und dann eingelegt!
Ich fands lecker!
Aber am Möhnesee sind solche fänge heut zu Tage nicht mehr drinn!
Vielleicht noch vom Boot aus!


----------



## Trout killer (8. März 2004)

*21570552*

hi alle zusammen,
Mein Rekord waren mal 35Karpfen in einer Stunde alle so um die 70-80cm groß ich habe aufgehört da mir meine Köder ausgingen und mein Arm vom drillen weh tat aber heute nur noch ganz selten solche fänge ja ja früher warens noch gute fänge!!!!!!!!!

Grüße aus Bayern Trout killer


----------



## lindenerspezial (8. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

kurze Zwischenfrage: Das gilt eher für die wärmere Jahreszeit oder? 

Sonst müsste ich mir mal Gedanken über meine Angelkünste machen (Rotaugen und Barsche mal ausgenommen, wenn man weiss, wo sie sind...)

Im Sommer angel ich meist auch eher auf größere Fische und nehme entsprechende Haken und Köder - Rotaugen will ich eigentlich nur gezielt haben, wenn ich Köfis brauche...


----------



## fisch1989 (8. März 2004)

hab mal mit nem kumpel so 50 Giebel gefangen alle um 35-40 centimeter in 20 minuten


----------



## Bono (8. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich will ja keine Ergebnisse anzweifeln, aber wenn ich manche Fangergebnisse mal umrechne, dann war ja meistens keine zeit zum anködern, auswerfen, anhieb, drill etc.
klingt manchmal echt futuristisch.

hatte ja auch schon mal n durchschnitt von ca 2 fische pro minute, aber das war an der ostsee mit paternoster. also liebe leute - n bissl mehr realität wäre doch angebracht.

mfg

sven


----------



## THD (8. März 2004)

Bin eigendlich Raubfischangler.
Meine Sternstunde: Vor ca. 8 Jahren von 20 - 24 Uhr 5 Zander und 2 Hechte, insg. 53 Pfd. in einem See.

mfg
THD


----------



## Truttafriend (8. März 2004)

hey Bono, das gleich habe ich auch gerade gedacht.



> 35Karpfen in einer Stunde alle so um die 70-80cm



:q :q :q


----------



## fishman (8. März 2004)

Beim Stippen fange ich wenn es gut läuft so um die 20 Fische. Wobei das Durchschnittsgewicht mit der Anzahl der Fische abnimmt. Mein Rekord liegt so bei etwas über 100.  Ist ne ganz schöne Schufterei so viele Fische alleine sauber zu machen. Ziehe es deswegen lieber vor wenige und dafür grössere zu fangen.


----------



## Dorschfliege (8. März 2004)

Hallo !


Die meisten Fische die ich gefangen habe , dass war mit meinem Vater und meinem Freund , es waren ca. 10 Forellen .#h #h #h 





:a   :a  :a   :a   :a   :a  


#h   #h   #h  #h   #h


----------



## soeketroete (8. März 2004)

Was ist schon Quantität? Wenn ich im Sommer Köderfoische stippe, dann hol ich locker 50, 60 Ukeleis in zwei Stunden aus dem Rhein, die verschwinden dann im Tiefkühlfach, damit ich immer welche parat habe. Doch wennich damit einen ordentlichen Zander fange, bin ich viel stolzer, und dann reicht mir auch der eine...


----------



## JonasH (8. März 2004)

Also, 1. Nein, sicherlich ist nicht ziel möglichst viele Fische zu fangen, aber so ist die Umfrage ja auch nicht gemeint!


JEtzt aber mal zum Thema...
Am MIttellandkanal hba ich noch nie "geschafft" 5 Fische oder mehr an einem Tag zu fangen!

Aber an unserem Vereinsteich sind 10 FIsche Minimum! da fängste überall, der TEich sitzt voll mit Rotaugen Karpfen etc.!


----------



## Honeyball (8. März 2004)

Hallo,
wir haben als Jugendliche an der Ruhr vor der Lennemündung mal zu dritt an einem Tag an die 150 Fische verhaftet.
Der lange Setzkescher (damals noch erlaubt) war böse voll mit Brassen und einigen wenigen Rotaugen.
Meine Oma hat meinen Anteil damals zu leckeren Fischfrikadellen verarbeitet.
Später hatte ich in Dänemark so manches mal Weißfisch-Sternstunden mit 30-40 Rotaugen über 20 cm. 
Heute freue ich mich schon über ein paar leckere Dorsche jenseits der 50cm oder den einen oder anderen schönen Plattfisch, aber ich komme auch kaum noch dazu, im Süßwasser zu angeln sondern schaffe nur noch unsere jährliche Tour.


----------



## Angler97464 (8. März 2004)

Bitte auch bei der Realität bleiben-ich möchte ja eure Ergebnisse nicht anzweifeln aber bei den Sachen was ihr fangt bleibt ja wirklich keine Zeit mehr zum abködern, schlachten und so weiter übrig #c


----------



## Rotauge (8. März 2004)

:g Als Friedfischangler ist es kein Problem über 10 Fische zu kommen. Da geht es mir auch nicht drum. Ich höre auf, wenn es zuviel wird, schließlich wollen die maßigen Fische auch verwertet werden.

Angeln muss Spaß machen.


----------



## Pete (8. März 2004)

was sollen diese fragen, leute ??? wem nützen auskünfte über derlei geschichten...shoguns einwurf war demnach vorprogrammiert...


----------



## arno (8. März 2004)

Moin!
Moment, wat soll denn das Gelaber???
Ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht ist eure Sache, aber stellt mit Euren Äußerungen niemanden als Lügner hin!!!
Ich sagte zum Beispiel, das es vor sehr langer Zeit war, dies sagten auch einige andere!
Das sowas heut zu Tage nicht mehr möglich ist, zumindest sehr selten , will ich ja gar nicht bestreiten!
Ich hatte damals einen alten,listigen, schlauen Fuchs, der mich da zum Angeln mitgenommen hat.
Warum soll ich wohl lügen???
Ich sage sogar offen hier im Board, das ich sonst gar nicht gut fange!
Man Leute, bevor man das Mundwerk aufmacht, erst mal lieber noch mal drüber nachdenken!!!


----------



## mot67 (8. März 2004)

also, wenn jemand behauptet 35 karpfen von 70-80 cm in einer stunde gefangen zu haben, dann is doch wohl wenigstens ein :q  erlaubt...


----------



## Franz_16 (8. März 2004)

Meine Sternstunde: 

7 verschiedene Fischarten an einem Tag im Fluss:

Bachforelle, Hecht, Rotauge, Döbel, Schleie, Brachse, Barsch !


----------



## Franz_16 (8. März 2004)

35 Karpfen = 60 Minuten
1  Karpfen = 1,71 Minuten

d.h man müsste also im Schnitt alle 1,71 Minuten einen Karpfen
von 70-80cmfangen um auf diese Quote zu kommen.


----------



## conger_man (8. März 2004)

Hab mal 35 Aale an einem Abend an unserem Baggersee gefangen, konnte es nicht fassen, aber ich glaube es wird auch nie wieder vorkommen.
Es war während der Laichzeit der Rotaugen und Brassen.


----------



## AngelChris (9. März 2004)

haben auch mal zusammen ca 200 stück gefangen.
ok es waren moderließchen und mit der senke, aber alle in ca 1,5h. 
überigens, bevor hier wieder einige sich aufregen, dass man so viele fische fängt, die waren für die ganze jugendgruppe mit, und wir haben auch ne menge so zurückgesetzt und nur die größten mitgenommen.


----------



## Trout killer (9. März 2004)

*21570552*

Hi ihr unglaubwürdigen also wenn ihr nicht glauben wollt das ich in einer stunde so viele Karpfen gefangen habe kläre ich euch mal auf :1.Hab ich mit fünf ruten gefischt 2.Hatte ich drei hacken drann meistens habe ich auch gleich zwei an der Angel 3.Waren wir zu zweit habe vergessen zu schreiben !!!!!!!Das wird doch wohl glaub würdig genug erscheinen oder???????????

Gruß Trput killer


----------



## Trout killer (9. März 2004)

*21570552*

sorry schreibfehler!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So solls heißen

Gruß Trout killer


----------



## BadPoldi (9. März 2004)

Hi,

zumindest glaubwürdiger als die 1000 fische an einem tag...

was soll der thread eigentlich bewirken?

damit jeder prahlen kann?

ich schließ mich da nicht an...

Gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Franz_16 (9. März 2004)

so so
Welchen Köder hast du benutzt, an welchem Gewässer war es, was hast du mit den Fischen gemacht?


----------



## Trout killer (9. März 2004)

*21570552*

Hi ich hab diese Karpfen alle in einem Vereinsgewässer gefangen habe tage davor angefüttert ich hab an diesem tag noch mehr gefangen Brassen und so zeug köder hatte ich Mais und Brotteig
die Fische hab ich alle wieder schwimmen lassen warum so viele Fische töten wenn nicht nötig??

Gruß Tout killer


----------



## Franz_16 (9. März 2004)

*Re: 21570552*



> _Original geschrieben von Trout killer _
> * ich hab an diesem tag noch mehr gefangen Brassen und so zeug köder hatte ich Mais und Brotteig *



jetzt wirds immer glaubwürdiger :q


----------



## robertb (9. März 2004)

Das waren wahrscheinlich Satzkarpfen die noch nicht lange im Gewässer waren...

Ich finde diesen Thread blödsinnig. Es gibt genug Angler die nur immer erzählen wie VIELE Fische oder wie GROSS oder wie SCHWER ihre Fische waren. Genau solche ich bezeichne es mal als "Prahlerei" Behauptungen kann und will ich nicht mehr hören.

Ich hab meinen Spass auch ohne jeglichen Rekord in Menge, Grösse oder Gewicht. 

Gruß Robert


----------



## Franz_16 (9. März 2004)

@robertb
70-80cm lange Satzkarpfen???? 

ansonsten hast du völlig recht!


----------



## UlliT1964 (9. März 2004)

> 1.Hab ich mit fünf ruten gefischt 2.Hatte ich drei hacken drann meistens habe ich auch gleich zwei an der Angel



Moin,
und das nennst du noch angeln? Sorry, da fehlt mir bei aller Toleranz das Verständnis #c 

Trotzdem Petri
Ulli


----------



## JonasH (9. März 2004)

Hmm, also jetzt kommt ihr hier damit an das ihr den Thread blödsinnig findet.. naja jeder darf seine Meinung sagen, ABER es ist ja wohl erlaubt mal zu schreiben wie viel man fängt! Solange alles in den gesetzen bleibt und man nicht auch noch damit *prahlt* das sie alle gut geschmeckt haben etc. und dann ist es bei mir im Verein auch noch so das Rotaugen Rotfedern  garkeine fangbeschränkung haben! und da wir hier bei den Friedfischen sind ist doch alles ok oder?


----------



## UlliT1964 (9. März 2004)

> ABER es ist ja wohl erlaubt mal zu schreiben wie viel man fängt!



@Jonas
Natürlich ist das erlaubt und ich finde das auch nicht uninteressant, aber wenn jemand mit fünf Ruten a drei Haken angelt? Ich bin nicht "gesetzessicher", aber das dürfte zu Recht nur an den allerwenigsten Gewässern erlaubt sein!

Ich erzähle auch gerne von meinem besten Fang. An der Ostseeküste in Dazendorf habe ich innerhalb von knapp zwei Stunden mit dem Blinker 20 Dorsche gefangen. Neun Dorsche besuchten noch den Kindergarten und durften natürlich zurück in ihr nasses Element. Aber über die elf maßigen Dorsche habe ich mich sehr gefreut ... und mein Magen noch mehr :q Das war ein echtes Highlight, von dem ich heute noch träume. 

Erkennst du den Unterschied zum Karpfenangeln mit fünf Ruten a drei Haken? Selbst wenn ich jetzt provoziere: Das eine ist Schlachthof, das andere ist Angeln!

Petri
Ulli


----------



## Haiopai (9. März 2004)

@ulliT1964 ich bin deiner Meinung

Das nächste mal wenn ich auf SO ZEUG , Karpfen und Brassen gehe nehme 20Kg Brotteig und ein halbes Maisfeld, 12 Angeln, mit je 8 Haken, 6 Langleinen mit je 200 Harken und eine Packung Dynamite mit. Das Ganze kommt dann in den Besatztank des Vereinsgewässer. Ich bleib dann noch `ne Stunde mach dann einen Thread auf und berichte wieviel ich beim ANGELN gefangen habe....und das wird `ne Menge, vielleicht nicht mehr 70-80cm groß, aber das Braten hat sich dann schon erledigt. Hab ich noch was vergessen?....ach ja ein Freund kommt noch mit.. hat jemand von euch Lust?


----------



## mot67 (9. März 2004)

ich find den thread lustig 

2 karpfen von 70-80cm, also ca. 7-8kg pro fisch, an einer rute möcht ich auch ma drillen:q :q


----------



## Trout killer (9. März 2004)

*21570552*

Hi ihr alle das waren alte Karpfen da fisch ja nur ich und mein Kumpel und noch 5ünf weitere aber ihr hab recht ich finde diesen thread auch blödsinig ich finde wir sollten uns nicht drüber mehr streiten und diese sache vergessen oder??????????


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## arno (9. März 2004)

Moin!
Jetzt finde ich die Sache auch lustig, oder schon BLÖD!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (9. März 2004)

ich finds sau lustig...

Nach dem Motto: wenn du von deinem Karpfen den du gefangen hast einen Meter weg tust, schalt ich das Licht von dem Panzer aus den ich letzt Woche bei mir im Garten ausgegraben habe :q 

nehmt nicht alles so ernst....


----------



## Veit (9. März 2004)

Muss ich auch mal versuchen - Mit Heringspaternoster auf Karpfen gehen!
Aber im Ernst. Zwei Karpfen von 70 bis 80 cm auf einmal an der Angel zu haben erfordert meiner Meinung nach ganz sicher eine Drillzeit von mindestens einer Viertelstunde selbst wenn man starkes Zeig benutzt. Selbst wenn man einen davon dran hat kann man den nicht einfach rausziehen. 
Und selbst wenn man zu zweit geangelt hat, müsste man noch immer aller 3 Minuten einen Karpfen fangen.
Auch wenn ich keinen beleidigen will, muss ich hier feststellen: Diese Geschichte kann nicht stimmen.


----------



## UlliT1964 (10. März 2004)

> nehmt nicht alles so ernst....



@Franz
Etwa so ernst wie du das kochen :q :q :q

Petri
Ulli


----------



## Franz_16 (10. März 2004)

@Ulli...

naja... am verhungern bin ich nicht gerade :q


----------



## Angler97464 (10. März 2004)

B-)


----------



## Angler97464 (10. März 2004)




----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (10. März 2004)

Früher säckeweise Rotaugen im Rhein
Vorletztes Jahr mal 23 Aale in 4 Stunden
Mehr als 10 Fische sind eigentlich oft drin


----------



## Lenzibald (10. März 2004)

Servus. Hab grad mitbekommen das wer an ca 1000 Fischen an einem Tag zweifelt. Wir waren zu zweit jeder mit 4meter Stippe länger war nicht nötig war im Jahr 1972 oder 73 in einem kleinen Seitenarm der Donau bei Linz. Heute wäre das nicht mehr möglich da es bei weitem nicht mehr so viele Lauben gibt. Damals war alles voll mit den Lauben aber nachdem das Kraftwerk Abwinden gebaut und alles reguliert wurde wars mit solchen Fängen vorbei. Das fangen war kein Problem nur der uns die Fische abgekauft hat dem seine Familie mußte alle Fische putzen und ausnehmen. Hat uns dann immer ein großes Glas von den eingelegten Fischen mitgebracht man die waren echt eine Dlikatesse.


----------



## conger_man (22. März 2004)

Hab mal mit meiner 80 Lbs Marlinangel 17 Karpfen auf einmal gedrillt, der kleinste war 68 cm der größte 67 Pfund. Ich hatte 80er Geflochtene drauf. Mußte dann den Nachbar mit dem Trecker holen der half mir die Rute rauszuzerren.....ungeloooogen


----------



## nerfling (23. März 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Wie war das noch mit dem Anglerlatein ???????
Sei´s drum: 
Viel mehr allerdings frage ich mich welchen Eindruck ein unbedarfter Boardbesucher von der Sippschaft der Angler bekommt ?

Reden wir hier von waidgerechtem Verhalten ?


----------



## Lenzibald (23. März 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

@Nerfling Servus. Muß ich dir recht geben wegen Weidgerecht angeln. Wir haben die Lauben gezielt mit ner kleinen Stippe gefangen und verwertet. War ne willkommenen Taschengeldaufbesserung da wir eine Familie mit 5 Kindern waren und da die Kohle nicht so fett war. Wurden von ein paar bekannten Yugoslaven eingelegt waren super Lecker. Früher hätten wir sogar mit der Taubel fischen dürfen nur hatten wir keine als jungs mit 13 jahren. Vie ärger waren die Preisfischen bei uns, da wurden oft 15 oder 20kg Lauben gefangen in den Kescher rein und nach der Abwaage wurde der Kescher wieder ausgekippt. Da trieben jedesmal 100erte Lauben tot an der Oberfläche. Das sich darüber Tierschützer aufgeregt haben versteh ich vollkommen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. März 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Hi Leutz. Ich denke es kommt immer darauf an, welche Fischart man befischt. Friedfische kann man unmengen fangen, wenns läuft. Bei Hechten wird es da schon schwieriger. Also ich hatte an meinen Sternstunden 36 Dorsche in der Brandung (alle maßig), 28 Aale von morgens bis spät Abends, Hechte 3 Stck. in 4 Std. Ansonsten liegt alles so bis 10 Fisch pro Tag. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. März 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Aber keine Heringe dazurechnen. *g*


----------



## Wurm (27. März 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Irgendwie kann ich es doch nicht glauben z.B Trout Killer sagt, 35 Karpfen in eine Stunde d.h. alle 1,71 Minuten einen Karpfen klingt unglaubwürdig.... und er musste aufhören weil ihm der Arm weh tat vor drillen.... Wer glaubt der wird seelig !!! Anglerlatein sonst nichts.. Sicherlich kommt es vor ,daß man 5-10 Karpfen am Tag erwischt aber eher selten.. Z.B letztes Jahr hab ich gar kein Schleie erwischt..


----------



## Lenzibald (27. März 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Servus. Also die Zeiten von früher wo man in der Donau und den Begleitgerinnen massenhaft gefangen hat sind seit den Kraftweksbauten vorbei. An dem See den ich jetzt befische kann ich sagen 10 Karpfen am Tag sind möglich meistens so 3-5 stück die ich fange auch nicht mmer ist klar. Rotaugen und Brassen kannst schon mal 50 oder sogar mehr pro Tag fangen wenns passt Brassen eher weniger, Schleien kann man eher sagen pro Jahr  hab selber gar keine erwischt,Raubfische auch sehr wenige und keine Riesen. Einzig große Barsche bis zu 2 kilo kann man fangen aber meißt sinds so 25-30cm Barsche.


----------



## Mr.Teeq (28. März 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

hallo
 also noch vor zwei jahren hatte ein kumpel und ich über 35 wirklich große brassen bis 6 pfund mit der feederrute gefangen!! aber nach der zehnten wars dann eigentlich auch nicht mehr so toll da brassen auch nicht wirklioch starke kämpfer sind. ich denke es ist viel spannender wenn man auch einmal ne halbe stunde auf den nächsten biss warten muss !!!


----------



## Limpegg (29. März 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

KOmmt ganz drauf an auf was ich angle, aber in Bezug auf die Größe und Zeit wohl an die 20 Rapfen von über 65 cm in 3 stunden .
Das war einfach ein geiles gefühl, wenn die Rapfen beißen, wie so n Thun *gg*


----------



## snofla (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

hi leute

56 forellen im forellenpuff mit zwei mann in 4stunden

snofla


----------



## Adrian* (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Also das meiste war bei mir über 40 barsche an einem tag als wir angefangen haben mit kleinen Turboatils zu angeln...

En Freund der auch bei dem oben genannten barschangeln dabei war, hat noch einen anderen rekord, 26 Barben und 7 Brassen in der zeit zwischen 20 und 24 uhr...die Barben war zwar alle nur zwischen 10 und 30cm aber immerhin...


----------



## b&z_hunter (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Tach !
Fisch ist nicht gleich Fisch oder?
Beim Stippen ist viel drinn.
Spinnfischen hängt von der jeweiligen Sittuation ab.
Norge dito.
Aber ich denke es macht nicht die Masse auch wenn der Drill das beste am Angeln ist. Das hört die Grüne Fraktion bestimmt gerne.


----------



## Brassenkönig (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Hallo Boardies, 
ich habe an einem Tag von morgens bis abends 50 Fische gefangen. Der Großteil waren Rotaugen und Rotfedern, aber auch Barsche waren dabei. Das war an einem warmen Sommertag am Ringköbingfjord in Dänemark. Es kommt aber auch nicht immer darauf an, wie viele Fische man gefangen hat. Ich wünsche euch Petri Heil. Gruß Brassenkönig #h


----------



## snipermng (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Ich habe mit der Senke schonmal 3 Kleinfischschwärme gefangen waren um die 80 Fische ......


----------



## KypDurron (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Mein schönster Tag war derletzt im April, wo ich an einem Tag 17 Regenbogenforellen in 3 Stunden gefangen hab. War ein Festschmaus für die ganze Familie.

Da ich erst seit letztem Jahr angele, sind die besonderen Tage noch eher selten. Aber ich arbeite daran. Wobei ich doch lieber gezielt auf einen Fisch angele, und den auch in Maßen. Mehr als ich brauchen kann angel ich nicht, auch nicht für eine Statistik. 

Gruß Kyp


----------



## mwitt (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

ich habe an einem privaten wettbewerb 26 forellen gefangen,
der nächste platz hatte 7 forellen.
als es nach der "siegerehrung" nur darum ging wer als erstes voll ist bin ich aus diesem "verein" ausgetreten.:e
beste grüße an die ex sportfreunde
mwitt


----------



## KypDurron (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

@mwitt: Das kann ich verstehen, da hört der Angelsport auch auf. Ein Verein sollte schon auch ein gemeinsames Erlebnis haben, natürlich auch mit Bier, aber wettsaufen nach einem Angelwettbewerb???

Kyp


----------



## Borgon (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich in 3 Stunden Hegefischen vom Verein aus 154 Plötzen und Rotfedern.Die brachten es aber gewichtsmässig bloss auf 2745 Gramm,total verbuttet das Gewässer #t


----------



## Buntbarsch (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

als ich vorn paar wochen das erste mal in nem forellen puff war ham wir 14 forellen in 5 std. geangelt. is zwar nicht die welt,aber mein bissher bester fang,da ich sonst auch nicht an forellenpuffs angel.

ps: in grossteil der fische wahr nur altbestand,da wir die meisten gefangen hatten, bevor für uns überhaupt eingestezt wurde.
___________________________________________________
Grüsst alle Petrijünger: der :s Fischmensch:s


----------



## fishing-willi (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

also beim vereinsangeln wenn ich auf weissfisch geh, denn sind in 5 stunden logger 70 fische drin! beim karpfwenangeln denk ich ma so 1 bis 2 fische pro ansitz (n paar stunden)!es gibt natürlich auch schneidertage!
raubfisch ist sehr schwer zu sagen, da ist von jahr zu jahr unterschiedlich! letztes jahr zum beispiel hab ich das ganze jahr über 16 hechte und 3 zander gefangen, dieses jahr hingegen hab ich bei 12 angeltagen im mai 37 hechte und 6 zander gefangen!( liegt am sehr klaren wasser und am mangel an futterfisch)! ich hab sie natürlich nicht alle mitgenommen (bis auf einen hecht von 77cm und 5 zandern von 4 bis 6 pfund!)
mir kommt es auch nicht af die masse an, natürlich freue ich mich auch über ne sternstunde, aber man sollte es nicht übertreiben!


----------



## LarsH (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Hi,

mein persönlicher Rekord liegt bei 102 Fischen in 4 Stunden.
Es waren hauptsächlich Rotaugen, Rotfeder und Güstern.
Das Gewicht lag bei 7.800gr.
Gefangen habe ich die Fisch Ende April alle auf eine 6m unberingte
Stipprute.

Viele Grüße,

Lars


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Hallo Leute muss euch echt sagen, dass ich selten so gelacht habe über ein Thread wie hier. Ich möchte wirklich niemanden zu Nahe treten, oder gar als Lügner bezeichnen, aber manche Anglerkameraden hier unter euch sind wohl mit dem Baron-Münchhausen-Syndrom belastet! 
Bitte schreibt alle fleißig weiter damit wir auch morgen noch was zum Lachen haben!
Also jetzt bitte nicht böse sein, sondern einfach so weitermachen!


----------



## Borgon (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

@Schnitzel:Ja ja,Angler,Jäger und andere Lügner.  Aber bloss weil man selbst nichts fängt muss man doch nicht andere gleich der Spinnerei bezichtigen oder?:q  :q  :q


----------



## altersalat (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Wenn die Brassen mal beissen........


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

@Borgon: Das mit den Friedfischen usw. ist ja durchaus nachvollziehbar, aber unser super Karpfenangler der alle 1,7 min (Franzls Rechnung) einen Karpfen fängt zwischen 70 und 80 cm manchmal sogar zwei auf einmal.....! Sind wir alle ehrlich zu uns selbst, um das zu glauben angle ich leider schon zu lange. Sicher erlebt jeder der regelmäßig fischen geht sich auskennt und Erfahrung hat Sternstunden an denen man durchaus auch mal mehr fängt, aber man muss doch auf dem Boden der Tatsachen bleiben!
Aber wie gesagt, ins Forum für Anglerlatein würde dieser Thread besser reinpassen und sicher auch für den ein oder anderen Lacher sorgen! 
Also wie schon gesagt schreibt fleißig weiter!


----------



## Naglfar (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

hallo,
ich finde das immer wieder sehr interessant, wieviele fische manche so auf die schnelle rausziehen. ich bin eher so für die negativ rekorde zuständig. passiert schon öfter, dass ich garnix fange, tagelang. hehe, hab aber trotzdem meinen spaß. und wenn man dann doch was fängt, freut man sich gigantisch. dann wird ein 90cm hecht in schweden oder 60cm dorsch in norwegen zum weltrekord. bin sehr experimentier freudig, was sich teilweise etwas negativ auf den fangerfolg auswirkt....und genau das macht mir spaß und bringt viel erfahrung. auf 10 fische am tag, bin ich noch nicht gekommen. muss auch nicht sein.
gruß,
Naglfar


----------



## powermike1977 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

moin!
ich war jetzt mit meinen kumpels 3 mal an der maas bei maastricht-wir haben jeweils nix, noppes, und teilweise noch weniger rausgeholt. frust!!! (ach doch, eine brasse und n rotauge meinerseits, und ein minikaulbarsch von meinem kumpel) ich zahle ne kiste fuer den, der mich (uns) mal auf ne runde dauerdrill mitnimmt. muessen nicht gleich 100 sein, aber einer, zwei, oder drei waere echt mal nett. am liebsten auf zander. aber mittlerweile finde ich koederfische mit brot auch schon die hellste aufregung!!!

mike


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Naja also ich bin schon zufrieden wenn ich EIN Karpfen am Tag raushol OHNE vorher anzufüttern ... 
Und das mit den 1000 Fischen is glaub ich ein bisschen zuviel von dem sogenanntem ANGLERLATEIN ....
Petri an  alle


----------



## Schleie! (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

hm...gute Frage gg...also mehr als 10 sowieso locker...ich schätze so, dass es damals um die 30Brassen und Rotaugen waren...und da nichtmal die ganzen Köfis dazu gerechnet...also insgesamt waren es ca. 50Fische...


----------



## MegaAal (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Wenn bei mir manchmal nichts geht dann nehme ich meine kleine Rute mache eine Made drann und versuche in einer Stunde soviele Ukelein wie möglich zu fangen, mein Rekord liegt bei 14 Ukelein in einer Stunde.


----------



## Janossi (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Hallo Leute,

ich angele jetzt schon über 20 Jahre und Sternstunden hatte ich ganz unterschiedliche, mal eine nette Brassenstrecke von 12 Fischen über 60cm oder einen 10liter Eimer voller Forellen. Aber die wirklichen Sternstunden bestehen für mich in der Ruhe, dem Ausspannen, natürlich ein wenig Spannung auf das was da kommt und die Gesellschaft von Leuten, die das selbe denken. 1000 Fische, macht denn das noch Spaß ? Und dann die Karpfenstory, da sag ich nur : GROSSES KINO !!! Und betet, dass das kein Tierschützer liest, denn dann heißt es nicht, guck, der hat, sondern die sch... Angler. Also, Leute, so was betrifft uns alle. Was wir lustig finden und besser wissen, kann ganz andere Wirkungen haben, als nur Gelächter. #d 
Euch allen noch ein kräftiges Petri Heil und jedem den Fisch seines Lebens


----------



## Lenzibald (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Servus. Bevor bei uns in Linz das Karftwerk Asten/Abwinden gebaut wurde waren in den Seitenarmen der Donau massenhaft Fische. Da gabs die sogenannte Almdorferlacke da waren zur Laichzeit Tausende Brassen zu Beobachten. Da gabs an der Donau bei Linz noch kleine Inseln am Rand, war superst zu Angeln. Da gabs kleine Buchten da waren Lauben zu Tausenden auch in den Hafenbecken konnte man genug Fische sehen. Dann kam das Aus mit dem Kraftwerk alle Buchten und Seitenarme wurden vernichtet, die Donau feste ausgebaggert und die Laichplätze waren fast zur Gänze verschwunden. Jetzt sind wir schon soweit das mich Freunde fragen obs bei  mir im Teich ein paar Lauben fangen dürfen weil in der Donau fast keine mehr sind. Traurig was mit einem einst schönen artenreichen Fischwasser angestellt wurde.


----------



## Manu1979 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Also ich bin schon froh und glücklich, wenn ich einen einzigen Fisch fange
 #:


----------



## Hechtfang.de (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Anglerlatein hin oder her; 
über 100 Fische hatte ich sicher auch schon an einem Angeltag (Matchrute, kleine Fische) beim Forellenangeln hatte ich auch einmal 33 Forellen  in 4 Std auf einer Rute (unser Gewässerwart hatte allerdings Pfd. und Kilo verwechselt und ich das Glückslos gezogen).

aber diese Strecken von großen Fischen die angegeben wurden!?


Einmal habe ich gesehen wie mein damaliger Jugendwart wirklich schneller gefangen hat als er die zweite Rute anködern konnte; das waren über 40Kg in (ich glaube 5 Std.) da waren  offizielle Wettangeln noch legal, da mußte ein Zwischenresultat her da Setzkescher voll; aber das war ein einmaliges Erlebnis und der hat mehr gefangen als die anderen 40 zusammen; 
Ein besonderes Erlebnis über das man das ganze Leben spricht(Ich hab`s gesehen,ich kenn den  :l ; )aber einiges liegt fern jeder Realität.


----------



## **bass** (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

fing mal 147 sonnenbarsche, bei den barschen habe ich auch schon das eine oder andere mal die hunderter grenze durchbrochen ebenso bei lauben und rotaugen fing auch schon mal 82 forellen an einem put n'take weiher.
aber das will nicht viel heissen wenn sie mal richtig beissen muss mann profitieren


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Entweder es läuft, oder es läuft nix!

Jeder für sich fällt die Entscheidung. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger! Das war der Tag, oderer war es nicht.

Ich kann euch auch so manche Geschichte erzählen... Jeder für sich entscheidet aber letzthin wie der (Angel)Tag gelaufen ist, seine Erwartungen erfüllt wurden...

Gut...oder eher schlecht.

Allein die Erwartungshaltung, dass es heute klappen muß..., ist bei mir, bei dir, bei euch Allen, SEHR HOCH.

Alles in Allem, ist es doch das Erlebnis, das, was man/Frau nach Hause mitnimmt.

Ich bin in meinem Leben oft, sehr... oft als Schneider, zurück nach Hause gekommen! Missen möchte ich aber keinen Moment, den ich am Wasser verbracht habe...und ich werde wieder hingehen... Es zieht einfach, ich kann es nicht beschreiben, es zieht...mich einfach dahin! Euch geht es sicherlich ähnlich.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## **bass** (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

schön gesagt#v


----------



## SchwalmAngler (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Hatte vor nem Monat mit einem Bekannten Plötzen für Fischfrikadellen gestippt. In 3 Stunden hatten wir ca. 100 Fische zusammen. Das Gesamtgewicht (ausgenommen) waren ca. 2,5 KG Fisch.

Das war an einem kleinen Teich mit total verbuttetem Plötzen-Bestand.


----------



## Cloud (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Hatte mit nem Kollege an einem Tag 304 Rotaugen und Rotfeedern und 1 Karpfen = 305 Fische


----------



## feinripp (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Hallo Sportfischer und andere ;-) 
Ich finde diesen Thread schon peinlich, aber wenn man schaut wer da so die tollen Riesenstrecken an Karpfen rauszieht dann sieht man: Es gibt zwei Kategorien von Anglern. Die die an nem Forellenpuff die Fische rauszerren wie im Akkord  #u  und sich dann toll vorkommen und die ich sag mal echten Fischer die es als Herausforderung und Sport ansehen den Fisch in seiner natürlichen Umgebung zu fangen und sich auch mal freuen wenn sie als Schneider nach Hause gehen und trotzdem einen schönen Tag verbracht haben.
Einer meiner schönsten Angeltage / Erfolge hatte ich am Weissen Regen vor Jahren.
10 Forellen.. morgens um 4 Uhr los wenn der Nebel noch über den Feldern und dem Wasser steht, an einem sehr schwierig zu befischenden Gewässer entlang, immer leise und beobachtend. 10 km Strecke abgewandert. Den Duft der Natur zu atmen und sich freuen wenn man halb über dem Wasser hängend von einer unmöglichen Stelle aus die wunderschöne Forelle mit nem 3 er Mepps zu überlistet.  Später ist mir noch ein Hecht in dem reinen Salmonidengewässer in die zittrigen Hände gefallen. --> Gab ne Tageskarte vom Wasserbesitzer frei.  Am nächsten Tag bin ich wieder los, aber da stiegen die Forellen und ein Fliegenfischerkollege fing sehr gut. Ich ging mit meiner Spinnrute als Schneider heim. Das ist angeln.


----------



## Lachskiller (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Leute es geht nicht um Masse wie peinlich  #q wen wir in Schweden zum Lachs

angeln sind hat mann nanchmal 1 woche keinen Biss

Gruß LK


----------



## Lenzibald (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Servus. Ist schon klar das nicht nur Masse zählt. Ich geh auch oft genug als Schneider heim. Geht glaub ich jedem so, einmal fängt man und dann geht mal wieder gar nichts. Nur ich meine man soll niemand verurteilen wenn er mal super fängt und sich die Fische dann mitnimmt solange er sie verwertet. Die Lauben die wir damls gestippt hatten waren erste Sahne als Russerl eingelgt wie wir Ösis sagen. Unsere Fische wurden nur zu diesem Zweck gefangen. Wenn man früher bei uns geschaut hat wie es bei den Preisfischen zugegangen ist da wurden pro mann 10 oder 15 kilo Lauben gefangen in den Setzkescher gepackt und nach der Abwaage wurde der Kescher einfach ausgekippt da trieben dann jedesmal hunderte tote Fische an der Oberfläche. Gottseidank ist das ja einigermaßen untersagt worden weil das waren echt sinnlose Aktionen. Heute freue ich mich über jden Fisch egal ob groß oder klein und zu 99% setzte ich auch wieder zurück.


----------



## PANFISH (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

@ BONO da muss ich dir recht geben hört sich ja ganz nach Killerfische an die auf alles losgehen was man ins Wasser hält.

Gruss PANFISH


----------



## PANFISH (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

:e Die Angler oder besser gesagt träumer ,die in 5std. 35 Karpfen angeln sind die jenigen die nichts Fangen.#2

gruss PANFISH#a


----------



## Lachskiller (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Erst mal Herzlich Willkommen in Board PANFISH #v Da muß ich dir rechtgeben#r 

Gruß  LK


----------



## PANFISH (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Hallo Lachskiller da freu ich mich das du meiner Meinung bist 

gruss PANFISH


----------



## Andreas Michael (21. Juli 2004)

*Aw: 21570552*



			
				Trout killer schrieb:
			
		

> hi alle zusammen,
> Mein Rekord waren mal 35Karpfen in einer Stunde alle so um die 70-80cm groß ich habe aufgehört da mir meine Köder ausgingen und mein Arm vom drillen weh tat aber heute nur noch ganz selten solche fänge ja ja früher warens noch gute fänge!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Grüße aus Bayern Trout killer




@ Panfisch  nicht 5 std sondern 1 Stunde vorallem 70-80 cm ist schon gewaltig  #r  #r  dafür, denke da so an gewicht des einzeln Carp der sich im Rahmnen von 17-24 Pfund bewegt  #h um nur einen davon auszudrillen braucht man mehr als nur knapp 2 MINUTEN  :q 

aber kommt natürlich auch auf die angelmethode an  #2  #2


----------



## kelle_fl (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Juhu, ich bin die 100 Antwort, sorry, das konnt ich mir nicht entgehen lassen !


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. August 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Wir waren mal an einem Teich stippen. Wir hatten bestimmt insgesamt 90Plötzen und Rotfedern. Die Pose hatte sich meistens noch gar nicht aufgestellt da war sie schon weg. Das wasser hat gebrodelt vor Fischen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. August 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin in meinem Leben oft, sehr... oft als Schneider, zurück nach Hause gekommen! Missen möchte ich aber keinen Moment, den ich am Wasser verbracht habe...und ich werde wieder hingehen... Es zieht einfach, ich kann es nicht beschreiben, es zieht...mich einfach dahin! Euch geht es sicherlich ähnlich.



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben! #6 Was ich schon an Kilometern / Sprit / Zeit ... aufgebracht habe darf man einem Nicht-Angler garnicht erzählen. Die halten mich sonst für bekloppt. Im Winter an den wenigen freien Tagen die man hat, morgens um 3 aufzustehen um sich in die eiskalte Ostsee zu stellen #d. Aber mir geht es genauso, ich kann einfach nicht anders #c


----------



## Pitchy (20. August 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

ich finde es kommt auf den moment eines angeltages an, das kann ein toller fisch sein, aber auch nur ein toller drill...manchmal ist es aber auch nur die ruhe und die entspannung...
also ich geh auf jeden fall nicht zum angeln um en eimer voll fisch zu bekommen, sondern wegen des "angeln" selbst!! und genau diese angler sind es die die eines tages immer die "größten und tollsten fische fangen ;o)


----------



## AngelMax (20. August 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Ich habe an einem Tag 11 mittlere Rapfen gefangen und einen großen Barsch.#h


----------



## schwedenfan83 (20. August 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

120 heringe


----------



## Aal (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Oft mehr als 10. Wenn ich stippe oder mit Kutter auf Dorsch fahre, sind es sogar in den meisten Fällen mehr als 10.


----------



## len (27. August 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Hab oft an meinem vereinsgewässer "Tausende" nervige minibarsche am Haken.....
Aber vom Zielfisch nur beim Stippen so viele!!!
greeZ


----------



## Mumpitz (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Huhu zusammen!

Die meisten Fische meines Lebens an einem Tag habe ich 1978 in Woffelsbach am Rursee gefangen. Es waren schon einige Forellen (und noch ein paar mehr), die an diesem Tag in den Kescher wanderten. Trotzdem habe ich schon viele Tage erlebt an denen ich Schneider blieb, die ich zu den schönsten meines Anglerlebens zähle.
Das ist es auch, was die Angelei auszeichnen sollte und nicht die Zahl oder die Kosten der Ausrüstung. Trotzdem wurde hier eingangs nach Zahlen gefragt und manche haben sie genannt.
Ob ich nun einen Beitrag für unglaubwürdig halte oder nicht kann ich doch getrost für mich behalten, da ich nicht weiß, ob ich, oder derjenige Recht hat, der diese unglaubliche Zahl genannt hat. Mit manchem noch jungen Angler mag bei der Beantwortung der Frage der Enthusiasmus und ggf. die Zahl bzw. die Größe der gefangenen Fische noch wachsen und Grund zum Lachen bieten - ich habe jedoch, gerade in früheren Zeiten mit älteren Leuten Situationen beim Angeln erlebt, die manchen Ungläubigen hier locker konvertieren würden 
Zu hart sollte man aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen aber nicht mit anderen umspringen.
Die hier irgendwo angegebenen 5-10 Karpfen am Tag mögen heute wohl an manchem Gewässer zutreffend sein. Ich kann mich aber erinnern, dass wir in Frankreich vor 3 oder 4 Jahren beim gemütlichen Blinkern in Reichweite von zwei Karpfenfreaks waren, die haben an einem Tag zusammen an die 100 Großkarpfen gezogen. Dazwischen waren noch einige kleine. So etwas ist sicherlich nicht die Regel und wird selbst semi-professionell organisierten Freaks lange im Gedächtnis bleiben, es kommt aber vor. Und das solche Erlebnisse (ob nun selbst erlebt, miterlebt oder nur gehört) auch die Fantasie anderer anregen, ist doch nur gut, sonst würde das Angellatein aussterben - dabei ist es doch so eine lebhafte Sprache 
Ich habe schon einige wunderliche Dinge beim Angeln erlebt und ob es bei anderen Fantasie oder Realität ist, ist doch egal. Wichtig ist, dass wir wissen, dass solche Dinge passieren, ob so oder so ähnlich. Das ist es doch, was uns immer noch an den großen Fang glauben läßt und uns in mageren Phasen immer wieder ein bischen zusätzlich motiviert durchzuhalten, wenn wir Neues ausprobieren oder Vertrautes nicht so klappt, wie wir uns das vorstellen.

Habt Euch lieb und helft anderen wie bisher, das Board hier ist einfach unschlagbar!

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Lotte (19. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

moin-moin,

 ist doch immer anders. wenn ich auf zander fische, bin ich froh überhaupt einen zu bekommen!!! gehe ich aber auf makrele oder stipppe wäre ich mit 10 nicht zufrieden. da müssen es schon jedesmal 100 sein!!!


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Also wenn sich einer mit ner Stippe den ganzen Tag ans Wasser setzt kann der bestimmt locker 100 Fische und mehr fangen.
Ich höre beim Köfistippen meist bei 20-30 auf.
Also ist die Umfrage vielleicht vom Verhältnis ein bisschen unglücklich gewählt.
10+ an Friedfischen hatte doch bestimmt jeder schonmal, oder ?


----------



## oh-nemo (23. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Bei uns zur Heringzeit an der Ostsee oder Schlei geht der Punk ab.
Wenn Du die abends zählen willst mußt Du Du noch mal ne Std. dranhängen :q
Auch ein Nicht-Angler wie meine Frau z.B. kommt locker auf über 200 Stk.
leckere Heringe pro Tag.
Das verarbeiten der Fische dauert dann natürlich au ne ganze Weile aber macht ja auch nichts.
Gehört dazu.
Übrigens, die Heringszeit dauert nur ca. 4 Wochen.


----------



## Lenzibald (23. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Servus. Mein Rekord an Raubfischen waren mal so um die 20 Hechte an einem Vormittag. Alle so um die 10 bis 15cm groß, Aber nur weil am Vortag 1000 Stück in der Größe besetzt wurden und keiner was gesagt hat. Die kleinen haben alles attakiert was sich bewegt hat. Zander hab ich mal 4 Stück an einem Abend jeder ca 2kilo schwer. Mittlerweile hab ich jedoch schon lange keine Zander und Hechte mehr gefangen die man entnehmen könnte waren alle viel zu klein.


----------



## bine (23. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Also in Norge warens eigentlich mehr als 10 am Tag, aber im Süsswasser hab ich erst einmal so richtig gut gefangen, und zwar als ich mit Mama am 01.04. vor zwei Jahren in Österreich am Auschneider-See war, da haben wir viele Forellen, Saiblinge, Karpfen und auch eine Schleie erlegt!!!  :q  #6


----------



## Pfiffie79 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Die umfrage ist interessant, nur denke ich in aufsteigender form effektiver (5,10,20,50,60.....)

weil mehr als zehn schafft man schon beim köfistippen, oder mit der senke.


bzw. man geht ins wasser und läst ein .......lieber nicht 


ansonsten waren es bei mir über zehn, wobei ich da zwischen 30 und 40 genauer landen würde (bin dafür aber nicht ins wasser und hab ....)#h


----------



## just_a_placebo (24. September 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Ich will lieber nicht wissen, was du da im wasser machst um fische zu fangen ;D

Vielleicht kräftig pupsen? ;>


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Also der erfolgreichste Angeltag mines Lebens war bei uns an der lahn, ich hatte ganze 3 !!! Rotaugen einen 25 -30 cm Aal und einen Zander von 70 cm der war aber Zufall, den hatte ich beim einholen meiner Wurm Grund Combo mim Haken am Schwanz gekreppt. Also sprich 5 Fische an einem Tag, ansonsten gehe ich eigentlich von 10 tagen mindestens 9 als schneider heim und gehe trotzdem immer wieder weil ich liebe einfach die Ruhe am Wasser, und wenn ich dann auch noch was interesanntes sehen kann (Eisvogel, Ringelnatter, Mama ente mit Babys) dann weiß ich auch wieder genau warum ich in jeder freien Stunde ans wasser fahr und sei es nur um ne halbe Stunde zu blinkern!


----------



## siegerlaender (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

....hm....ich denke auch, man sollte das angeln nicht unbedingt am fangerfolg/fangmenge festmachen. ich habe viele viele tage an der ostsee mit dem blinker zugebracht und nicht wirklich viel gefangen. waren das schlechte tage? nö! klar, machmal schnackelt es eben richtig, 70 dorsche an einem tag, seelachs ohne ende bis zu 20 pfd, viele viele leng oder dicke conger bis die arme schmerzen. klar sind solche tage klasse aber ich möchte auch die tage nicht missen wo ich alleine, bis zum bauch im wasser stehe und vergeblich versuche meinen fisch zu angeln......und innen drin weiß ich ja genau, irgendwann kommt wieder so ein tag wo es beißt ohne ende!


----------



## DinkDiver (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Aus meinem hausgewässer hab ich wohl insgesamt schon locker über 200 Fische gefangen. An einem Tag aber auch schon so 15 Edelfische. Wenn man köderfische senkt fängt man ja auf einen schlag manchmal schon 15 Stück und auch auf rotaugen oder auf barsch kann man mal locker über 30 Fische am Tag fangen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. November 2004)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Ich kann nur sagen Wow, ob der ganzen Fänge! Was mich allerdings sehr freut, ist diese Aussage:





> ...weil ich liebe einfach die Ruhe am Wasser, und wenn ich dann auch noch was interesanntes sehen kann (Eisvogel, Ringelnatter, Mama ente mit Babys) dann weiß ich auch wieder genau warum ich in jeder freien Stunde ans wasser fahr...


 #6  #6  #6


----------



## Onkel Petrus (3. April 2005)

*Aw: 21570552*



			
				Trout killer schrieb:
			
		

> hi alle zusammen,
> Mein Rekord waren mal 35Karpfen in einer Stunde alle so um die 70-80cm groß ich habe aufgehört da mir meine Köder ausgingen und mein Arm vom drillen weh tat aber heute nur noch ganz selten solche fänge ja ja früher warens noch gute fänge!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Grüße aus Bayern Trout killer



Sehr realistisch. Bist Du das auf Deinem Benutzerbild oder schon Dein Sohn?
Auf jeden Fall musst Du Drillmeister sein, Respekt! #q


----------



## Tyron (3. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Weiß zwar nicht, was diese Umfrage wieder bringen soll, aber gut...
Mein Rekord waren mal an die 300 Heringe in der Ostsee und ca. 70 Makrelen in der Nordsee...
Zwei sehr schöne Gewässer


----------



## Erik90 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Hallo zusamm,
Also Vielleicht hättest du die Anzahl der Fische bei der Frage höher wählen sollen!
Aber is ja auch egal! Also beim Stippen fängt man auch an schlechten Tagen mehr als 10. Denk ich!Beim Karpfen angeln sieht das schon ein bisschen anders aus! Aber is halt vom Tag abhängig!

Gruß Erik


----------



## Fabian89 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

ich hab letztes jahr bei uns an nem kleinem vereinfluss in 2 stunden 53 fische gefangen. dabei waren einige schöne döbel (bis max. 35 cm) ein gutes rotauge und eine brasse von 62 cm.... sonst nur kleine fische...wie haseln gründlinge und rotaugen... 

aber alles mit der bolorute. war so ziemlich mein erfolgreichster stippausflug... hab zwar auch schon mal(aber nich oft, bin erst 15) mehr fische gefangen, aber dann nur kleine...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (3. April 2005)

*Aw: 21570552*



			
				Trout killer schrieb:
			
		

> hi alle zusammen,
> Mein Rekord waren mal 35Karpfen in einer Stunde alle so um die 70-80cm groß ich habe aufgehört da mir meine Köder ausgingen und mein Arm vom drillen weh tat aber heute nur noch ganz selten solche fänge ja ja früher warens noch gute fänge!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Grüße aus Bayern Trout killer




das will ich sehen wie du 35 karpfen ausdrillen,versorgen wilst,anködern,auswerfen etc!!!
unmöglich würde ich sagn!!


----------



## Fabian89 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

wahrscheinlich ist "*Trout killer" nichmal ein angler, sonst würde man ncih auf solche ideen kommen....*


----------



## Gast 1 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Ich sage besser nichts.

Trotzdem kommen mir einige Fänge wie aus der Fantasie vor.


----------



## Lionhead (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage besser nichts.
> 
> Trotzdem kommen mir einige Fänge wie aus der Fantasie vor.


@ Falk Paustian
Auf eine derart unpräzise Frage kann man ja keine präzisen Antworten erwarten. Jeder Heringsangler,Hornhechtangler,Barschangler,Weißfischfänger,Makrelenangler,Dorschangler etc.....hatte wohl mit einiger Erfahrung schon Tage mit 10 und mehr Fischen gehabt. Das sind die quantitativen Highlights des Angelns. Es ist auch schön nur eine Meerforelle oder einen 50 cm barsch oder einen Hecht von 1,20 m zu fangen aber worauf zielt diese Umfrage ab? 
Bitt weihe uns in dieses Geheimnis ein.
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Seelachsfänger (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

ich hab bei nem wettfischen mal in 4 stunden 110 rotaugen und brassen gefangen


----------



## Strandwanderer (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Irgendwie schon eine nichtsaussagende Umfrage, aber wenn es interessiert:

In einem Baggersee als Wettstippen noch offiziell erlaubt war, mit der kurzen unberingten Stippe (3m) 322 Rotaugen in 4 Stunden, mein Kumpel hat mich den Tag allerdings mit 338 Fischen "abgezogen". |uhoh: 

Ähnlich gut lief es mal am Edersee auf Ukelei, aber auch am Forellensee bin ich mit 54 Stück nur zweiter geworden, mein Kollege hatte mit 74 absolut die Nase vorn...
Vor drei Jahren hatte ich beim Spinnfischen in 3,5 Stunden 11 Hechte zwischen 45 und 65cm (nur der 65 er durfte mit  |supergri ), daß war bis dato in dem eigendlich überfischten Gewässer schon klasse.

Ich erinnere mich aber doch lieber an spezielle Fische, die ich mir erarbeitet habe, oder einfach an super Sonnenauf- und -untergänge und nicht an Massen von Fisch. Oder an den Eisvogel, der sich auf meiner Rutenspitze niedergelassen hat, ich hatte einen Raubfischbiß auf der Rute und habe es einfach nicht über das Herz gebracht den Eisvogel zu erschrecken. Der Raubfisch hat irgendwann losgelassen und der Eisvogel ist dann in einen Kleinfischschwarm direkt unter der Rute geschossen und fing dort tatsächlich vor meinen Augen einen Fisch #t  man war das ein geiler Tag...


----------



## Tyron (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

(Auf eine derart unpräzise Frage kann man ja keine präzisen Antworten erwarten. Jeder Heringsangler,Hornhechtangler,Barschangler,Weißfischfänger,Makrelenangler,Dorschangler etc.....hatte wohl mit einiger Erfahrung schon Tage mit 10 und mehr Fischen gehabt. Das sind die quantitativen Highlights des Angelns. 
Jan "Lionhead"[/QUOTE])


Genau der Meinung bin ich auch Jan. Deshalb habe ich halt oben von meinen Herings- und Makrelenfängen berichtet:m 
Die Frage wurde halt nur unglücklich gestellt, denn "Gewässer" sind alle wässrigen Teile der Erde!|supergri


----------



## Nebelung (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Hallo!

Ohne alles gelesen zu haben und somit nicht zu wissen, ob das schon gesagt wurde:

Angeln wir alle auf Menge? Also ich nicht!

Mein größtes waren 6 Forellen (nicht im Forellenp...).

Aber ich geh nicht angeln um die nächsten Wochen nicht mehr einkaufen zu müssen. Ich geh angeln um zu entspannen. In der heutigen, teilweise extrem hektischen Zeit ist das für mich das Größet am Wasser zu sitzen und Ruhe zu haben. Klar, ich freu mich auch wenn ich was fange, keine Frage, sonst könnt ich mich ja auch ohne Angel ans Wasser setzen.

Bei den Mengen die hier tielweise genannt werden, artet Angeln ja in Streß aus, wie ich ihn werder auf der arbeit noch sonst habe. 

Ne, das brauch ich nicht!

Grüße

Sven


----------



## Gast 1 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



			
				Strandwanderer schrieb:
			
		

> In einem Baggersee als Wettstippen noch offiziell erlaubt war, mit der kurzen unberingten Stippe (3m) 322 Rotaugen in 4 Stunden



Genau das meinte ich:

Pro Fisch, mit Anködern, Landen und fachgerecht Versorgen genau:

*1,341666 Minuten pro Fisch.

|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix
*


----------



## Timmy (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Mein bester Angeltag war der 30. Februar 1923, als ich in der Ostsee vom treibenden Boot 

612 Schuppenkarpfen und 
3412 Redsnapper 
landen konnte.

Allerdings muß ich fairerweise hinzufügen, daß ich mit 24 Ruten gleichzeitig angelte.

Und wagt es ja nicht, das zu bezweifeln!!!!!!!!!!


Gruß, Timmy|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Mein bester Angeltag war der 30. Februar 1923, als ich in der Ostsee vom treibenden Boot
> 
> 612 Schuppenkarpfen und
> 3412 Redsnapper
> ...



Ahhhhh das muss kurz vor deiner Pensionierung gewesen sein :q :q :q


----------



## Timmy (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhhh das muss kurz vor deiner Pensionierung gewesen sein :q :q :q


 

Schmarrn.............................bitte sachlich bleiben!

Ich war erst 7, wobei man fairerweise sagen muß, daß ich schon sehr früh mit dem Angeln begonnen habe. Bereits 1913 war ich Weltmeister im Brandungsangeln (2746 Lachse im Kieler Hafen).......................aber wir wollen hier ja net angeben...........


----------



## Gast 1 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhhh das muss kurz vor deiner Pensionierung gewesen sein :q :q :q



Nein Franz:

es war deutlich vor seiner Geburt.

Er hat da schon "intravaginal" geangelt.

Eine Super Technik, die demnächst auch in einigen Anglermagazinen erklärt werden wird.


----------



## Fischdödl (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

ihr Angeber|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Timmy (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



			
				Fischdödl schrieb:
			
		

> ihr Angeber|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
Gar net!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@Falk...................."intravaginal-angeln"........................das probier ich mal:q


----------



## Gast 1 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Schmarrn.............................bitte sachlich bleiben!
> 
> Ich war erst 7, wobei man fairerweise sagen muß, daß ich schon sehr früh mit dem Angeln begonnen habe. Bereits 1913 war ich Weltmeister im Brandungsangeln (2746 Lachse im Kieler Hafen).......................aber wir wollen hier ja net angeben...........



Tut mir leid, das wir uns überschnitten haben,

aber damals war das echt möglich.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

160 Heringe...


----------



## Timmy (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, das wir uns überschnitten haben,
> 
> aber damals war das echt möglich.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 

Glaub mir Falk...................auch der Fakt, daß mein Großvater die Dorsche in die Ostsee eingesetzt hat, entspricht der Wahrheit.

Gaaaaaaanz ehrlich!


----------



## bodenseepeter (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Sorry, dies ist ein alter Thread und ich habe nicht alles gelesen. Aber das bissel, was ich lesen durfte kotzt doch teilweise an! Ich habe mal in einem Ruck etwa 69 Barsche gezogen -und dann ? 

Das war eine Senke und die Barsche waren etwa 5cm groß. 

Aber für viele hier scheint oder schien Masse zu zählen. Heute kann man hier von Heringszockern lesen, die verurteilt werden zurecht! 

Was aber ist anders an dem Handeln von Kollegen hier im Board, die *dutzendweise* Karpfen ziehen, die, frisch besetzt, keinem Maiskorn widerstehen können? 

Angelt doch nicht die Gewässer kaputt - auch das putzige 1134ste Rotauge kann doch mal ein schöner Fisch werden. Die Massenangler schmeißen ih weg, der Profiangler freut sich 3 Jahre später, der hecht vielleicht früher...

Manche Boardies verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Gast 1 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Aber für viele hier scheint oder schien Masse zu zählen. Heute kann man hier von Heringszockern lesen, die verurteilt werden zurecht!
> 
> Angelt doch nicht die Gewässer kaputt - auch das putzige 1134ste Rotauge kann doch mal ein schöner Fisch werden. Die Massenangler schmeißen ih weg, der Profiangler freut sich 3 Jahre später, der hecht vielleicht früher...
> 
> Manche Boardies verstehe ich nicht.



Ich verstehe Dich nicht.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Es gibt Angler.
Es gibt Angler die "C&R) machen
Es gibt Angler, die wollen fangen und verwerten.
Es gibt Fabrikschiffe, die 98% aller Fische fangen.

Ich angel und verwerte,
soweit maßig, nicht geschützt, und halte mich an die Gesetze.


Wie kann ich die "Ostsee" kaputtangeln????
Wie kann ein Angler das????

Es geht da um Anderes.


----------



## Strandwanderer (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das meinte ich:
> 
> Pro Fisch, mit Anködern, Landen und fachgerecht Versorgen genau:
> 
> ...




Das mit dem Rechnen scheint ja nicht mein Problem zu sein  , es sind im Schnitt rund 45 Sekunden zwischen den Fischen vergangen, mit Schonhaken und Pinkis kann es richtig flott gehen.
War aber auch damals nicht normal und währe mir heute vermutlich auch zu hektisch und schleimig  :g 

Das mit dem Versorgen brauche ich doch nicht kommentieren, damals war die Gesetzeslage in der Bundesrepublik noch eine Andere, ich hatte sogar immer einen 4,5m langen Setzkescher dabei. Wettstippen hatte schon seine Reize, schade das es in unserem Land verboten wurde.
Also nichts für ungut, habe das Anglerlatain nicht erfunden und schreibe grundsätzlich die Dinge so wie sie gelaufen sind.


----------



## len (9. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

über 200, beim Heringsangeln=)


----------



## Dorschfutzi (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Guten Morgen,
Ich war vor 10 Jahren im Urlaub in der nähe von Passau woh ich einen Einheimischen
Angler kennen lernte der im Lokal mit seinen Fang angab. Ich sagte nur Angler,Jäger
und andere Spinner,worauf er etwas säuerlich wurde und mich einlud mit zu kommen.
Am nächsten Tag 7.00 Uhr fuhren wir zur Donau, es dauerte keine 5 Minuten war schon
die erste Nase drann, so ging es schlag auf schlag bis 11.00 Uhr weiter. Zum Schluss
hatte ich 27 Stück und er 31 Stück alles schöne große. Was wir am Haken hatten durfte ich den neben uns angelden nicht verraten. Faziet, ich sage nie mehr Spinner.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Zitat von *Trout killer*hi alle zusammen,
Mein Rekord waren mal 35Karpfen in einer Stunde alle so um die 70-80cm groß ich habe aufgehört da mir meine Köder ausgingen und mein Arm vom drillen weh tat aber heute nur noch ganz selten solche fänge ja ja früher warens noch gute fänge!!!!!!!!!

Grüße aus Bayern Trout killerIch kann auch nicht glauben dass dies der Wahrheit entspricht. Dann müsstest du ja weniger als 2 minuten pro Fisch gebraucht haben. Ich glaube nicht dass du es schaffst einen 70-80er Karpfen in einer minute zu drillen(selbst beim ranziehen des Fisches würde mehr als ne minute vergehen wenn du nicht gerade mit Norwegenruten und starker Schnur geangelt hast). Und ich denke nen 70er Karpfen kann man nicht ranzerren. Da würde entweder die Schnur oder die rute nachgeben. Und das Versorgen und beködern würde ja auch ne minute verschlingen


----------



## Nebelung (13. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Sacht mal, gehört der Thread nicht mittlerweile in die Rubrik "Anglerlatein"?

Grüße

Sven


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Ich hab mal pfundige 70 Forellen in nicht mal einer Stunde gefangen - aus dem Hälterbecken einer Fischzucht - toll wa  :q  :q  :q 
(die waren aber alle zum Futtern bestellt) 

Und denn nehme ich mal nen fetten Ladekran und fange am geflochtenen Heringspaternoster mit 5 Großhaken 4-5 Karpfen pro Zug, einfach rauskranen aus dem Hälterbecken, macht ca. 150  in der Stunde, das ist doch was.  |bla:  |bla:  |bla: 

Und denn mit 5 großen Karpfen ab 80cm dran und schöner starker Schnur, da kann der Angler mit seiner Rute denn gleich hinterher Wasserski laufen, das ist doch auch was, nicht wahr!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## nikmark (13. April 2005)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

6798 und das in 10 Minuten  :q  :q  :q 

Das war mein Kommentar zum Thread  #h 

Nikmark


----------



## Brachsenfan (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Regelmäßig deutlich mehr als 10.
An meinen besten Tagen sogar mehr als 200 Fische an einem Tag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Cool - aus 2004 !!

Spannend, was ihr alles ausbuddelt!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Ich glaub etwas mehr als 50 Barsche in ein paar Stunden (geh ja nicht den ganzen Tag - Angeltag ist bei mir meist 3-4 Stunden)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

In 4h 196 handlange Brasssen. War ein Ausnahmetag an jenem Gewässer und mit der Stippe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> ...macht es Sinn, darüber zu berichten? Da werden anschließend wieder Fangzahlen hochgerechnet und wir als Angler müssen uns mit Fangquoten auseinander setzen.



Nur gibt es dieses Baglimit für viele Fischarten im Süßwasser schon. Dein Einwand kann ich deswegen nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> ...macht es Sinn, darüber zu berichten? Da werden anschließend wieder Fangzahlen hochgerechnet und wir als Angler müssen uns mit Fangquoten auseinander setzen.



Die Frage ist, was passiert wenn es keine "Fangzahlen" von Anglern gibt? Dann werden sie trotzdem hochgerechnet.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Wahrscheinlich irgendwas um die 50, war halt stippen. Das zähle ich mal nicht dazu.

Ansonsten damals, 14 Aale in einer Nacht. Das war legendär und wird wahrscheinlich nie wieder vorkommen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In 4h 196 handlange Brasssen. War ein Ausnahmetag an jenem Gewässer und mit der Stippe.



Was zur... Krank.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was zur... Krank.



Fast jede Minute einen Fisch. Keine Zeit zum Rauchen oder Pippi machen! Das klappt mit der Stippe aber einfach besser. Schnell rausheben, abhaken, wieder raus mit der Montage und repeat. Oft kannst du auf eine Made mehrere Fische fangen.

Kann man aber auch nur bei entsprechendem Fischbestand. Es gibt Gewässer, wo du es einfach nicht schafft, weil die Fische in der Quantität nicht vorkommen und auch nicht auf das Futter reagieren. Während an Seen mit wenig natürlicher Nahrung die Tüte Paniermehl schon der Kescher-Füller ist.

Knappe 100 in 3 Stunden, mit dem Picker.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Jo, mit feeder schaffst du es gar net so schnell


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jo, mit feeder schaffst du es gar net so schnell



Keine Chance, weder mit der Feeder, noch dem Picker. Gute Stipper holen beim Speedfischen bis zu 7 Fische die Minute. Das ist eine Frequenz, die ich zwar selbst so oder so nicht schaffe, aber mit dem Picker, schon alleine dem Einkurbeln bedingt gar nicht reproduzierbar.

Dafür landest du dickere Fische, die auch beim Speedfischen einsteigen, einfach sicherer. Oft erlebe ich nach Gesprächen vom Hegefischen wie die Jungs auf Kleinfisch über den Verlust besserer Fische monieren. Hat alles sein für und wieder eben.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Ganz ehrlich, ich habe keine Ahnung von Stückzahlen. 
Ich rechne nur in Kilogramm :q

Aber schneller als mit der Pol und Schonhaken geht es nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich habe keine Ahnung von Stückzahlen.
> Ich rechne nur in Kilogramm :q
> 
> Aber schneller als mit der Pol und Schonhaken geht es nicht.



Beim Hegefischen müssen wir immer auch die Anzahl der gefangen Fische angeben, dem Hegezweck entsprechend.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Beim Hegefischen müssen wir immer auch die Anzahl der gefangen Fische angeben, dem Hegezweck entsprechend.



Papier ist geduldig, wir wiegen nur und notieren die gefangenen Arten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Speedfischen auf Ukis..da dauert das Zählen deutlich länger wie das Fischen selbst. :q

80-100 Ukis die Stunde sind ohne weiteres machbar.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Papier ist geduldig, wir wiegen nur und notieren die gefangenen Arten.



Gefällt mir besser. Ich habe mir auch abgewöhnt zu zählen, ob während des Fischens oder danach. Ich gebe immer die grobe Anzahl durch und fertig ab. Nur wenn ich wirklich sehr Neugierig bin, was im Sack da vor mir liegt, dann mach ich mal ne Ausnahme.

Im Endeffekt alles Spielereien, am Ende zählt halt nur das Gewicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Nur die Länge zählt ;-)))

 Rekorde bei geangelten Fischen: In cm oder kg? Oder beides?


----------



## Franz_16 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

@Bimmelrudi
Lustig wirds, wenn es bei Veranstaltungen mal nicht aufs "überlisten" der Fische ankommt sondern - weil es einfach gut läuft - am Ende der gewinnt, der ganz einfach am schnellsten angelt. 

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die Speed-Profis da, mit der Feederrute wohlgemerkt, bis zu 70 Fische in der Stunde fangen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi
> Lustig wirds, wenn es bei Veranstaltungen mal nicht aufs "überlisten" der Fische ankommt sondern - weil es einfach gut läuft - am Ende der gewinnt, der ganz einfach am schnellsten angelt.
> 
> Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die Speed-Profis da, mit der Feederrute wohlgemerkt, bis zu 70 Fische in der Stunde fangen.



F. Scheuermann schafft es ungefähr alle 30 Sekunden einen Fisch zu fangen, mit der Feederrute. Das geht aber nur wenn die Regeln es auch zulassen. Es gibt ja Begrenzungen in:

Der Mindestwurfweite
Der Hakenmanipulation
Der verwendeten Montage

Dann klappt das alles nicht mehr so dolle.


----------



## jochen68 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Als ich noch stippte, waren im Frühjahr am Edersee immer bis zu 200 Stück Fisch am Tag drin, meist Rotaugen plus Brassen und gelegentlich Forellen. Paniermehl gefüttert und mit Maden gestippt. Heutzutage beim Fischen vom Boot aus oder Fliegenfischen fast immer 10-50 Fische pro Tag.

Gilt aber nicht für das Meerforellenfischen, da wird es kritisch mit dem Durchschnitt |kopfkrat


----------



## boot (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Also ganz ehrlich, ich denke in der heutigen Zeit sollte man zu solchen Fragen nicht antworten.

Wir Angler stehen schon genug unter Beobachtung und werden schlecht geredet.

Einfach gesagt ich fange so viel wie ich benötige.

Mfg


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



boot schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, ich denke in der heutigen Zeit sollte man zu solchen Fragen nicht antworten.
> 
> Wir Angler stehen schon genug unter Beobachtung und werden schlecht geredet.
> 
> ...



Genau, am Besten solange Still halten und nichts tun bis man gar nicht mehr Wahrgenommen wird und aus Aktionismus schon verboten werden darf. Genau der Falsche weg.

Wer etwas zu verheimlichen hat berichtet nicht davon!


----------



## boot (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Man kann das so oder so sehen, aber man kann sich auch noch mehr kaputt machen wenn man in seiner Aussage übertreibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

naja, die Vergangenheit hat in der Praxis gezeigt, dass nachgeben, stillhalten, Kopf in Sand stecken (haben Verbände und Vereine über Jahre praktiziert) jedenfalls nix bringt- dadurch kamen wir erst dahin, wo wir sind. Und den Anglerfeinden bei NABU., BUND und PETA etc. isses eh wurscht - die wollen Angeln so oder so weg haben, für die gibts keine guten Angler, ob die nun stillhalten oder nicht... 

Zum Thema:
Ich glaube, ausser beim Wettangeln (wer gibt ich schon freiwillig stippen über Stunden auf Miniweissische über Geschwindigkeit??) wirds kaum zu der genannten Frequenz (fast 2 Fische/Minute ) oder 3-stelligen Fängen kommen. 

Und durchhalten kannste das auch nicht über den ganzen Tag (geht ja hier um den ganzen Tag, nicht nu 4 Stunden) in voller Konzentration.

Bei Süßwasserräubern wirds bestenfalls mal bei Barschen zu hohen Stückzahlen kommen, wobei die nicht den ganzen Tag durchbeissen, sondern ja auch durchaus Beissphasen haben.


Beim Dorschangeln hatte ich schon Sternstunden mit 40 - 60 Dorschen im Sommer pro Tag, da dann aber auch lange draussen mit dem Boot (12 - 14 Stunden). 

Beim Makrelen- oder vor allem Heringsangeln kommste auch mal in den 3-stelligen Bereich..

Ansonsten dürften 3-stellige Ergebnisse eher schwierig sein, denke ich..


----------



## yukonjack (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, die Vergangenheit hat in der Praxis gezeigt, dass nachgeben, stillhalten, Kopf in Sand stecken (haben Verbände und Vereine über Jahre praktiziert) jedenfalls nix bringt- dadurch kamen wir erst dahin, wo wir sind. Und den Anglerfeinden bei NABU., BUND und PETA etc. isses eh wurscht - die wollen Angeln so oder so weg haben, für die gibts keine guten Angler, ob die nun stillhalten oder nicht...
> 
> Zum Thema:
> Ich glaube, ausser beim Wettangeln (wer gibt ich schon freiwillig stippen über Stunden auf Miniweissische über Geschwindigkeit??) wirds kaum zu der genannten Frequenz (fast 2 Fische/Minute ) oder 3-stelligen Fängen kommen.
> ...



Das war doch sicherlich noch vorm Krieg?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Ne Du, so lange ist das gar nicht her. 
Sowohl in Dänemark (Kleiner Belt) wie um Fehmarn rum - war aber auch einzelne Ausnahmetage, denen zig schlechte(re) gegenüber stehen!! Mitgenommen haste da eh nur was deutlich über 50 war, aber auch nicht zu groß (ca. 20 vielleicht von allen)..

Aber der Thread heisst ja auch"*maximal *gefangen"

Alles übrigens damals mit Solo-Blinker, Jigs oder kleinen Solopilks..


----------



## yukonjack (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ne Du, so lange ist das gar nicht her.
> Sowohl in Dänemark (Kleiner Belt) wie um Fehmarn rum - war aber auch einzelne Ausnahmetage, denen zig schlechte(re) gegenüber stehen!! Mitgenommen haste da eh nur was deutlich über 50 war, aber auch nicht zu groß (ca. 20 vielleicht von allen)..
> 
> Aber der Thread heisst ja auch"*maximal *gefangen"
> ...



Da kannste von ausgehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Hallo,

das mit den 40-60 Dorschen etc. (Köhler, Pollack) wie Thomas schreibt, war aber in Norwegen um 1980 herum in einem halben Tag locker zu machen. Das war übrigens der Grund, warum ich mich nie so richtig für die Meeresangelei begeistern konnte, heute 60 Fische, morgen 50 Fische, übermorgen 70 Fische. Nach zweimal  je eine Woche (1979 und 1980), wobei ich das zweite Mal eigentlich da gar nicht mehr mitmachen wollte, mich aber nochmals breitschlagen ließ, war es aber genug, das war mir zu langweilig. Da ist kein Reiz mehr da, da war jegliche Motivation dahin.
Aber jedem das Seine.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

wer noch nie mehr als 10 Friedfische an einem Tag aus einem See gezogen hat der hat wohl eben bei zehn eingepackt ,:q
 mache ich heute bei 20 Fischen 5 Köfis,10 für die Hühner und 2 für die Katze #6
 beim "Hegefischen " sieht es da anders aus da war mein Rekord in der letzten Minute vor dem Abpfiff 5 Brassen von je etwa 250 g an der 6 m Kopfrute .


----------



## rhinefisher (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Hi!
Kann ich nicht genau sagen, da nie gezählt, aber bei 2 Gelegenheiten gab es immer besonders große Stückzahlen: Zum einen beim Stippen auf Ukelei; Gummischürze bis in den Setzkescher, Schonhaken und 3-4m lang - lang.
Da gab es oft deutlich über 100 Fische je Stunde.
Und dann bin ich 79/80 im Ärmelkanal mit 2 Jungens rausgefahren, die sich ihre 12m Aquastar mit "Angelfisch" verdient haben; raus zum Wrack und dann von oben nach unten leerfischen. Während die Jungens mit 2 "Jigging machines" zugange waren, habe ich mit erst 3 und später mit 2 Gummimaks die Pollacks hochgebaggert.
Das war schlichter Raubbau - wenn ich bloß daran denke was ich mit 17 für ein Arxxxxoch war, wird mir übel.
Man kann sich für große Fänge also auch schämen... .
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da gab es oft deutlich über 100 Fische je Stunde.


Wie viel Stunden hält man das in der Frequenz durch???

Da fehlt doch irgendwann Konzentration und/oder Kondition, oder?


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie viel Stunden hält man das in der Frequenz durch???
> Da fehlt doch irgendwann Konzentration und/oder Kondition, oder?



Dann guck mal hier : https://matchanglershop.de/shop/Pos...peedfisch-CN-5-Stueck-abgekuendigt::3840.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

puuuuh - das wär mir zu arg, 3 Stunden lang so durch - aber jeder wie er Spaß dran hat...
Danke für Link!!


----------



## rhinefisher (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie viel Stunden hält man das in der Frequenz durch???
> 
> Da fehlt doch irgendwann Konzentration und/oder Kondition, oder?



Das ist so wild nicht - die fallen ja von alleine ab, man muß nur nachködern und das geht recht fix.. .
Habe ich aber auch nicht oft gemacht, da ich allen Arten von Wettbewerb beim Angeln schon damals kritisch gegenüber stand.
Beim "angeln" an den Wracks war ich nach wenigen Stunden kaum noch in der Lage die Arme zu heben - das war angeln bis zum Zusammenbruch..:q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Die Umfrage ist ja im Friedfisch Bereich, auch wenn ich diese allgemein oder im Raubfisch Bereich ebenfalls interessant finden würde.

An Friedfischen: 
Ich habe nicht jedes Mal gezählt aber an einem Tag waren es 88 Fische. Darunter Brassen, Rotaugen, Aaland und Barsch. Das Ding an der Sache: Ich habe mit Gummifisch geangelt. Manche waren gerissen aber viele haben regulär gebissen. Winter könnten schon fantastische Angeltage liefern.

Ansonsten gab es an Barschen über 50 x Ü35 Barsche.


----------



## wobbler68 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Hallo

Wenn ich hier Köfis für 2-3 Leute stippe ,so 12-20 St. Habe ich die an manchen Tagen in unter 5min.

 Da brauch ich nur 1 Made,der Haken kommt dann noch nicht mal bis zum Grund und die Pose kann sich noch nicht mal richtig aufstellen,so schnell Beißen die Köfis.:q
Und das 2-3 m vom Ufer in 50-70 cm tiefe.

Die Köfi schwärme sind so 20m lang und ca.6 m breit.
Jedoch muss man die stellen kennen wo sie sich herumtreiben.
Sicherlich könnte man da auch Massenfänge machen.
Das wird aber stressig und so etwas brauch ich beim angeln nicht.:q


----------



## thanatos (7. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> puuuuh - das wär mir zu arg, 3 Stunden lang so durch - aber jeder wie er Spaß dran hat...
> Danke für Link!!



3 Stunden ist so die Durchschnittsnorm - hat nix mehr mit Spass zu tun ,ist purer Ehrgeiz .
 Kann aber auch ganz lustig sein wenn man nur mitmacht ohne den zwanghaften Siegeswillen ,#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

naja, aber wer gibt sich das echt, wenns nicht ums gewinnen geht? 
Ich mach  das doch nicht so für 3 oder 4 Stunden (gut, stippen ist auch nicht meine Welt)..
Wems gefällt, seis gegönnt - meines wirds nicht werden


----------



## thanatos (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

wenn es einem persönlich nicht um´s gewinnen geht ;+
 um mal soviel wie möglich Gleichgesinnter zu treffen ,
 etwas quatschen wo-was geht - wer mit wem ,usw. #6
 und aus Anstand zu den Vereinsmitglieder -die das organisieren 
 Ansonsten bin ich eher ein Eigenbrödler der allein ,möglichst weit weg von anderen sein Ruhe geniest und sich freut wenn
 er mal einen Zielfisch fängt    :vik:
 und das ist dann keiner für die Stipprute


----------



## geomas (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



thanatos schrieb:


> wenn es einem persönlich nicht um´s gewinnen geht ;+
> um mal soviel wie möglich Gleichgesinnter zu treffen ,
> etwas quatschen wo-was geht - wer mit wem ,usw. #6
> und aus Anstand zu den Vereinsmitglieder -die das organisieren
> ...





Könnt ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

wenn Du aber 4 Stunden in der Schlagzahl angelst, da haste doch niemals Zeit zum Quatschen, oder?

Nicht falsch verstehen:
Ich halte solche Angeln so oder so für legitim, auch wenn sie teilweise nicht mehr legal sind in Bürokrateutonien.


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Ich habe mit meinem Bruder mal 260 Giebel an einem Tag gefangen dabei waren noch 3 Schleien und ein Zander, alles auf Maden.
Wenn ich auf Weißfisch gehe sind fast jedes mal mehr als 10 Fische drin, bei Räubern siehts schon anders aus, aber muss nicht.


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Als es vor ein paar Jahren noch nicht ganz so viele Kormorane gab,konnte
man am GR.PLÖNER SEE im September beim "Möwenspass" schon mal 50-60
gute Barsche, in wenigen Stunden fangen.


----------



## thanatos (10. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wenn Du aber 4 Stunden in der Schlagzahl angelst, da haste doch niemals Zeit zum Quatschen, oder?
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen:
> Ich halte solche Angeln so oder so für legitim, auch wenn sie teilweise nicht mehr legal sind in Bürokrateutonien.



:m stimmt , aber vorher und nachher und in jüngeren Jahren bin ich dann auch schon mal Pudelmützenblau
 nach Hause geschwankt


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

grins, so ungefähr dachte ich mir das. 
;-))


----------



## inextremo6 (10. November 2017)

*Aw: 21570552*



Trout killer schrieb:


> hi alle zusammen,
> Mein Rekord waren mal 35Karpfen in einer Stunde alle so um die 70-80cm groß ich habe aufgehört da mir meine Köder ausgingen und mein Arm vom drillen weh tat aber heute nur noch ganz selten solche fänge ja ja früher warens noch gute fänge!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Grüße aus Bayern Trout killer



Pro Karpfen macht das ca. 1min 40Sekunden.
Das alles mit Auswerfen, drillen, neu beködern.
Hättest damals überlegen sollen angeln gewerblich zu betreiben,alle so 3-4kg  und in der Zeit.......
RESPEKT!!!!!!!#c


----------



## Lajos1 (10. November 2017)

*Aw: 21570552*



inextremo6 schrieb:


> Pro Karpfen macht das ca. 1min 40Sekunden.
> Das alles mit Auswerfen, drillen, neu beködern.
> Hättest damals überlegen sollen angeln gewerblich zu betreiben,alle so 3-4kg  und in der Zeit.......
> RESPEKT!!!!!!!#c



Hallo,

die haben mehr als das doppelte Gewicht, ein gut genährter 75er bringts auf 10 Kilo.
35 10 Kilo-Karpfen in einer Stunde - beachtlich#c.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (10. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*

Dausend. Und mein Sternzeichen ist Elch. :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Dausend. Und mein Sternzeichen ist Elch. :vik:



:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Andal (10. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Dausend. Und mein Sternzeichen ist Elch. :vik:



Ölle, ölle, römmtömm tömm ... rax rödel dipax in die Gehölzenen! #6#6#6


----------

